# iM SOOOOOO UPSET



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

I just need to vent.....I went to banfield yesterday and Snowy has an ear infection and needs Conofite and wormshield...Banfield is charging me 80.00 so I chose to go online and get them for 35.00....all the company had to do was call the vet and confirm that they in fact wrote the RX. I have to wait a week for the company to get the originals and Snowy has her infection :smpullhair: ...Banfield is now refusing to confirm this because they dont "trust outside pharmacies". My husband who is a doctor spoke to their doctor and said to them that we as the paying patient have a right to get it wherever we want...now im on the phone with banfield corporate to see what they can do because i am at the point of going insane on banfield. i just paid them close to 400 dollars for services and now they are pist off that im not getting the RX from them......all banfield has done since day one is give me headaches ......ahhhh i let it out

Will keep you updated on what happens


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm sorry you have to go through all of this, and that Snowy now has to wait to receive proper medication for her ear infection. 

You might want to consider changing veterinarians -- I know quite a few people on SM that don't recommend them. My take on it is: If a vet has an office in a pet store (which happens to sell mostly low quality foods), I wouldn't want to take my pet there. I've heard that they are fairly expensive compared to other veterinarians.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Many vets refuse to have any direct dealings with internet pharmacies. Reasons include clients getting incorrect medications, pharmacies having litigation pending, etc. But to not say they wrote an Rx...eesh!!!

I would never, ever deal with PetMeds after some of the stuff I've seen with them...

Dr's Foster and Smith is an excellent online pharmacy IMO.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Oct 31 2008, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661471


> Many vets refuse to have any direct dealings with internet pharmacies. Reasons include clients getting incorrect medications, pharmacies having litigation pending, etc. But to not say they wrote an Rx...eesh!!!
> 
> I would never, ever deal with PetMeds after some of the stuff I've seen with them...
> 
> Dr's Foster and Smith is an excellent online pharmacy IMO.[/B]


At this point I would get it from any reputable online pharmacy, but they wont confirm they wrote the RX


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I wanted to add that $80 sounds absolutely rediculous for meds for an infection; Are you sure that was the price you were quoted?? I've never seen a medicine from my vet cost more than $14.50 from my vet (and that's including my past Maltese who had a liver shunt and was on constant medication). Your other option is to see a different vet, pay the office visit fee & hope that their medicine is cheaper.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 31 2008, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661597


> I wanted to add that $80 sounds absolutely rediculous for meds for an infection; Are you sure that was the price you were quoted?? I've never seen a medicine from my vet cost more than $14.50 from my vet (and that's including my past Maltese who had a liver shunt and was on constant medication). Your other option is to see a different vet, pay the office visit fee & hope that their medicine is cheaper.[/B]



For the antibiotic they want to charge me $45 and I can get it for $11.00.....I actually had all my records sent to another doctor and made another appt they will also do my booster shots for the shots they had yesterday...im very frustrated and made a huge complaint so im waiting for the regional manager to call me...i told them "if the dr is worried about getting sued if she verifies this RX on the phone she better pray to God that nothing happens to Snowy wilth this infection cause ill make sure the lawsuit is bigger for being so greedy" :angry:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

When is the appt. with the new vet? I hope Snowy feels better soon.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah...$45 is a LOT for an ear infection medicine. lol ...Hopefully the next vet will only charge half that amount. Mail order Rx is going to always be cheaper, but if you can get the same prescription from the new vet for hardly more than the mail-order price, it's worth it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I prefer to get medicine from my vet as that way I know it is fresh and the right dosge, etc. and I get it right away rather than having to wait to start using it.

Here's my philosophy.... your vet will be your partner in your Malt's care for more than 10 years (hopefully). You want someone with whom you have a great rapport and who you trust to take the best care of your most precious Malt.

I have been so lucky to have such a wonderful vet and I don't mind at all paying more for medicine to help support his practice. I think vets go in to the profession for their love of animals and I just don't want to circumvent them and buy medicine elsewhere.

Banfield is another story altogether. I just have not heard good things about them. I saw the sheet they have at the counter listing all of the shots needed and it is a zillion things... most of which aren't even necessary. I want my vet's office to be locally owned... not part of a chain of pet supplies stores. 

With that said, if my Malt were on a lifetime dosage of a certain medicine I would likely want to look for a lower price but for regular meds for short time use, I would rather support my vet's practice.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 31 2008, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661636


> I prefer to get medicine from my vet as that way I know it is fresh and the right dosge, etc. and I get it right away rather than having to wait to start using it.
> 
> Here's my philosophy.... your vet will be your partner in your Malt's care for more than 10 years (hopefully). You want someone with whom you have a great rapport and who you trust to take the best care of your most precious Malt.
> 
> ...



Yep, me too. I want the meds, I want them from my vet, and I want them NOW.

I love my vet. He has been so good to me, and Rescue. I cannot imagine purchasing the meds elsewhere,
then having the balls to call him, if there is a problem. Not going to happen. I need my vet on call, 24-7.

Not to mention the fact, with the fosters, he charges for meds, and little, to nothing, for the office visit/check-up/tests.

If it were long-term use, my vet would actually reccommend an alternative for us. After his rec, I would then feel comfortable
calling him with any concerns. 

Also, ear infections can be very painful. I wouldn't wait to start the meds. Just doesn't sound right to me.

Get the meds, and get rid of Banfield.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Banfield stinks (in my experience). They charge 3 to 4 times more than a normal vet for the same services. A dog I had some years ago came home from his breeders with Kennel Cough. I got charged less than 75 bucks for the visit and the meds from my vet. Follow up visits to check on his progress were free, just charged the meds. That same illness would cost many times more, and no free check ups, from banfiield. I LOVE my vet and have gone there for many years. They truly care about every pet they see. They have even offered a couple times to make payment arrangements for my mother's dogs because she is on a limited income, and they know she'll pay in a timely manner. 

Find another vet, that's my advice. Anyway, I hope you baby gets better soon.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am sorry that Snowy has an ear infection. I would find an independent vet and say good ridance to Banfield. Our vet is very reasonable on meds.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have one dog on a VERY expensive lifetime medication. My vet encouraged me to look at getting it from Canada or anywhere else. We ended up using Costco online (good price, reliable, reputable) and I've been very pleased. I expect my vet to work with me to provide the best care for my dog. That doesn't mean they give the practice away...but they work with me.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I've heard nothing but bad things about that particular practice here. I also agree with Deb, you want to have a vet that you can build a rapport with. I would also want the meds NOW so I could start treatment especially if it was for a particular issue that could be causing my baby to be in pain and/or just not feel good. 

My vet can be expensive, and I never know which particular vet I am going to see, but the more I go the more they have made concessions to make the treatment affordable. In fact, after the first couple of visits for Annie's demadex the vet actually waived his fee and saw her for free - only charging for meds, lab, etc. You're not going to get that at Banfield. I can call the hospital 24/7, 365 days a year with any concerns that may pop up when they are closed at no charge. You are not going to get that at Banfield. 

Since we've had Annie they KNOW me and I know all of them. I saw one of the vets today and she said she was at the hospital the other night and heard a little dog bark and knew it was Annie and asked the other vet what was Annie doing there!?!?!? He couldn't believe she recognized her bark. That is the kind of relationship I want with the vet who is going to be taking care of the loves of my life. In fact, they didn't even charge me for the overnight stay just the emergency visit.

I'm not sharing this to make you feel bad or anything just to show what it CAN be like when you have built a trust and relationship with your vet. Sometimes it's just not worth going to the big chains. Having said that my vet's practice has a main hospital and three satelite clinics with numerous vets and techs. They've been in business since I was a little kid and I trust them with my babies lives. In fact my first dog back in the 70s was a patient there. 

I hope you get this straightened out and can get your baby on the appropriate medicine soon so she can start to feel better.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I have to agree. Find another vet. Get recommendations. Check online to see if there have been complaints. Call the local animal shelter to see who they use & why. Ask your friends who are pet owners. Try to stay local if you can.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It took me sometime to find a good vet. In my experience with Muffy most vets I saw only looked at the $ they could get. We used Petmeds for a time and had no problems with them, but after we found our vet here, he has gone out of his way to keep our costs down. Look for another vet. I hope Snowy is feeling better soon


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Banfield sucks--been there, done that. Not to say that there isn't good vets in there...I just don't like the establishment as a whole.

I hope Snowy feels better soon :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 31 2008, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661656


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Oct 31 2008, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661636





> I prefer to get medicine from my vet as that way I know it is fresh and the right dosge, etc. and I get it right away rather than having to wait to start using it.
> 
> Here's my philosophy.... your vet will be your partner in your Malt's care for more than 10 years (hopefully). You want someone with whom you have a great rapport and who you trust to take the best care of your most precious Malt.
> 
> ...



Yep, me too. I want the meds, I want them from my vet, and I want them NOW.

I love my vet. He has been so good to me, and Rescue. I cannot imagine purchasing the meds elsewhere,
then having the balls to call him, if there is a problem. Not going to happen. I need my vet on call, 24-7.

Not to mention the fact, with the fosters, he charges for meds, and little, to nothing, for the office visit/check-up/tests.

If it were long-term use, my vet would actually reccommend an alternative for us. After his rec, I would then feel comfortable
calling him with any concerns. 

Also, ear infections can be very painful. I wouldn't wait to start the meds. Just doesn't sound right to me.

Get the meds, and get rid of Banfield.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree with both of you. I want my baby's pain gone NOW. That's all that matters to me at that moment. I totally agree that you are in a partnership with the vet you choose. Therefore, choose very carefully and be sure you trust the vet.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Hope she gets what she needs soon-ear infections are screamingly painful.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

I did get the medication....I took Snowy to the vet on thursday..at the vets office she was given a drop of the medicaqtion and the next dosage was friday...I was to get my medication friday with the overnoght shippimg of the vet wouldve confirmed it.....the company thought it was ridicoulous what they did so did me the favor of shipping it with out the originals...the should be getting the originals next week


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I hope Snowy feels better very soon and I know it's a worry for you as well.

As far as meds through the mail, I have seen it advertised, but I could never bring myself to do it.
I am a very trusting person, perhaps too much, but when it comes to getting things through the mail, like those little boxes of sample cereal for people, or free sample of soaps, ....out in the trash it goes.
I say, "No thank you". It just not worth it. You never know what could have been placed in it.

For my little baby's frontline, or heartguard, I want it right from the vets hands. And when one of my babies were to get sick and need meds, again, I want it right from the vets hands, who I trust. Plus, I can ask a million and one questions, and know, they are giving me the right med for my little baby.

Here's hoping that Snowy feels better very very soon.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Drs. Foster and Smith online are great. Much cheaper, and great service. Meds are meds. 

I wouldn't ever go to any Banfield clinic. Just go to ConsumerAffairs.com and do a search on them.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

I believe meds are meds if you get them from CVS or Duane Reade....I have ordered through mail before and never to this day had a problem......the same way the online services can have a bad batch of medication from the manufacturer the vet can have a bad batch......vets tend to know people are not sure what they are getting online and rack up the price 3 and 4 times and I think is unfair after spending 3 and 4 hundred dollars for a visit


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Nov 2 2008, 07:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662599


> I believe meds are meds if you get them from CVS or Duane Reade....I have ordered through mail before and never to this day had a problem......the same way the online services can have a bad batch of medication from the manufacturer the vet can have a bad batch......vets tend to know people are not sure what they are getting online and rack up the price 3 and 4 times and I think is unfair after spending 3 and 4 hundred dollars for a visit[/B]


1. Not all online pharmacies are reputable. By that I mean they have litigation pending due to not being a licensed pharmacy and selling Rx meds OR they send people the incorrect medication (I have personally seen pills labeled incorrectly and luckily the owners noticed they were not the same as their last meds). So no, not every pharmacy is ok nor are the meds the same. Do some research and be sure you are going to a reputable source. You couldn't pay me to take something from PetMeds. 

2. There are numerous reasons vet's prices are higher than online. 
-Online pharmacies have a warehouse to stock medications for while your vet has a few small shelves. It is significantly cheaper to purchase medications in bulk (and manufacturers often run promotional deals for buying more as well). Your vet cannot compete here. This is probably where the most significant price difference is.
-Online pharmacies only have to provide one service. At your vet's office, there is no pharmacist. Somebody (usually a technician or trained receptionist) has to stop what they were doing and go fill the meds. I don't know about you, but I like to be paid for doing my job. So my prescription fee (the base fee for filling it) is going to be more than at a warehouse where that is all that is done. This is why your CVS is cheaper than your vet and the warehouse is cheaper than both. 
-Your vet's office has to pay the overhead for running the office, the building itself, utilities, employees...the list goes on and on. Suffice it to say it is cheaper to run a warehouse operation than a vet's office. 
Just a few things for you to consider. Normal mark up for a medication in a hospital is around 3 times its price depending on the med and your local. 

Now, not to say some places are not overpriced....but you have the option to walk away or ask for your prescription if that is the case. Please don't assume every vet is out to get you simply because they cannot compete with a warehouse pharmacy.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 2 2008, 11:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663070


> QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Nov 2 2008, 07:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=662599





> I believe meds are meds if you get them from CVS or Duane Reade....I have ordered through mail before and never to this day had a problem......the same way the online services can have a bad batch of medication from the manufacturer the vet can have a bad batch......vets tend to know people are not sure what they are getting online and rack up the price 3 and 4 times and I think is unfair after spending 3 and 4 hundred dollars for a visit[/B]


1. Not all online pharmacies are reputable. By that I mean they have litigation pending due to not being a licensed pharmacy and selling Rx meds OR they send people the incorrect medication (I have personally seen pills labeled incorrectly and luckily the owners noticed they were not the same as their last meds). So no, not every pharmacy is ok nor are the meds the same. Do some research and be sure you are going to a reputable source. You couldn't pay me to take something from PetMeds. 

2. There are numerous reasons vet's prices are higher than online. 
-Online pharmacies have a warehouse to stock medications for while your vet has a few small shelves. It is significantly cheaper to purchase medications in bulk (and manufacturers often run promotional deals for buying more as well). Your vet cannot compete here. This is probably where the most significant price difference is.
-Online pharmacies only have to provide one service. At your vet's office, there is no pharmacist. Somebody (usually a technician or trained receptionist) has to stop what they were doing and go fill the meds. I don't know about you, but I like to be paid for doing my job. So my prescription fee (the base fee for filling it) is going to be more than at a warehouse where that is all that is done. This is why your CVS is cheaper than your vet and the warehouse is cheaper than both. 
-Your vet's office has to pay the overhead for running the office, the building itself, utilities, employees...the list goes on and on. Suffice it to say it is cheaper to run a warehouse operation than a vet's office. 
Just a few things for you to consider. Normal mark up for a medication in a hospital is around 3 times its price depending on the med and your local. 

Now, not to say some places are not overpriced....but you have the option to walk away or ask for your prescription if that is the case. Please don't assume every vet is out to get you simply because they cannot compete with a warehouse pharmacy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok......I never said all vets are over prized....My husband is a physician and I am the general manager of the practice...I know how it works on bulk purchases and small purchases and what kind of discounts some practices get.....I was specifically talking about banfield because they are the ones Ive had experiences with.... any other vets I would be talking unfairly because I dont know.....when it comes to the meds I think as the patient as my own patients have the right to go anywhere I want to get my medication because these days is becoming very expensive to buy them.......I do my research on who im buying from, the last thing I want to do is harm Snowy or Icy and I also made sure that the medication would get to me sooner than later if BANFIELD would've done the right thing.......and God dont like ugly because even after denying to confirm medication I still got it the next day.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Nov 3 2008, 07:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663180


> Ok......I never said all vets are over prized....My husband is a physician and I am the general manager of the practice...I know how it works on bulk purchases and small purchases and what kind of discounts some practices get.....I was specifically talking about banfield because they are the ones Ive had experiences with.... any other vets I would be talking unfairly because I dont know.....when it comes to the meds I think as the patient as my own patients have the right to go anywhere I want to get my medication because these days is becoming very expensive to buy them.......I do my research on who im buying from, the last thing I want to do is harm Snowy or Icy and I also made sure that the medication would get to me sooner than later if BANFIELD would've done the right thing.......and God dont like ugly because even after denying to confirm medication I still got it the next day.[/B]


You'll never hear me complain about bashing Banfield LOL I think they're awful. I'm not one for corporate vet care...it seems to compromise quality of care. 

I just did not want people to get the impression their vet was ripping them off by not matching online prices.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 3 2008, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663209


> QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Nov 3 2008, 07:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663180





> Ok......I never said all vets are over prized....My husband is a physician and I am the general manager of the practice...I know how it works on bulk purchases and small purchases and what kind of discounts some practices get.....I was specifically talking about banfield because they are the ones Ive had experiences with.... any other vets I would be talking unfairly because I dont know.....when it comes to the meds I think as the patient as my own patients have the right to go anywhere I want to get my medication because these days is becoming very expensive to buy them.......I do my research on who im buying from, the last thing I want to do is harm Snowy or Icy and I also made sure that the medication would get to me sooner than later if BANFIELD would've done the right thing.......and God dont like ugly because even after denying to confirm medication I still got it the next day.[/B]


You'll never hear me complain about bashing Banfield LOL I think they're awful. I'm not one for corporate vet care...it seems to compromise quality of care. 

I just did not want people to get the impression their vet was ripping them off by not matching online prices.
[/B][/QUOTE]

No not at all I believe their are vets and drs out there who keep it honest...I wish i had known about banfield before I paid all the Wellness fees.....Im close to 1000.00 dollars with them and only had Snowy and Ice for 3 months and Snowy's been sick once......If I had to pay a vet who seems caring and doesnt make me feel like im buying a car with all the selling they do I would pay in a heartbeat.....I apologize if I came off as blaming the whole world for BANFIELD lol


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

So, bottom line, how is Snowy doing???


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 3 2008, 10:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663227


> So, bottom line, how is Snowy doing???[/B]


LOL...she is doing much better thank you


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

My darlin' little Sammie went through several months of ear infections. Seems just as we would get one cleared up, another one would set in. hankfully he has recovered, and we have not had any recent problems. We have a fantastic vet who was just as concerned about him as we were. We went through several prescriptions, but MEVER paid $80 for any of them, even the newer super antibiotics. We get our meds from Dr. Linda, and she has always been very reasonable. Like Deb said, hopefully you will have a long relationship with your vet and you need to be able to trust his/her diagnosis, treatment and judgement. Even their opinion because sometimes that's all they can offer. Banfield has proven you can trust neither. You need to find that sweet baby a vet who is in the business for the love of animals, not the love of a buck.

Samsonsmom


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

i do NOT like Banfield at all... when Bruno was a pup, he was vomitting and had diarrhea. My vet was booked so I had no choice but to go to Banfields (since it is nearby my house also)... horrible!!! the vet just asked for the symptoms, punched all of it on a pc monitor and poof a list of tests came out that she suggested i run... cost of $400!!! and they found absolutely nothing... nothing on xrays, nothing! gave me no meds... it was a waste of time.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

You may be better off getting meds from your vet, but it's not the vet's decision. They have no right to refuse to confirm prescriptions. I seriously doubt those that do are doing so for your bets benefit. There's nothing wrong with a vet informing you of the problem w/ mail order pharmacies and better yet offering you a better price, but they shouldn't flat out refuse to deal w/ them. IMO that's just greedy and wrong.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 2 2008, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663070


> 1. Not all online pharmacies are reputable. So no, not every pharmacy is ok nor are the meds the same. Do some research and be sure you are going to a reputable source.
> 
> 2. There are numerous reasons vet's prices are higher than online.
> -Online pharmacies have a warehouse to stock medications for while your vet has a few small shelves.
> ...


These are valid points. Thx JMM.

Our vet has actually called in prescriptions to Roadrunner Pharmacy in Phoenix, Arizona for us. We had never heard of them before. For our first prescription, Roadrunner overnighted the meds at no cost. Refills were called in and sent via regular mail. Our vet keeps very close tabs on any possible issues with Roadrunner because, like most of the SM vets, she has the animal's best interests as her main focus.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah banfield is not the only place that does this stuff  the one thing i have read about on other groups is black market drugs which you have to be careful of as they will look like the drug in the packaging, etc but are expired or some sort of a generic. Just make sure it is a reputable place you are getting the drugs from. Costco is a cheap place to get drugs like cyclosporine but with small dogs the drug cost should be minimal. I had a vet charging me $6 a pill for temaril p and had to go to another vet who ordered me the entire bottle of 100 for $53 at his cost so one vet would have charged me $600 and the other $53 -- i was furious. I have also heard it takes a while to get the drugs from those sources so when your dog is sick and cannot wait for the meds it is usually best to get from vet but sadly they know this and some tend to charge more knowing this. I was told when questioning it that it cost them money to keep the meds on hand as some expire and such so that is why they have to charge more.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

sadly pets are considered property and there is no malpractice i believe with pets. I think all you can do is go to small claims court with max of 5k in damages  If someone knows better on this please advise as I am interested to know more about this. I do home loans and have for 20 years and in my area you would be shocked what is made in this profession. I say in my area as I know every area is different and some vets are not all about the money but man I have to say they make in my area they make double what a human doctor does and it saddens me as many people put their pets down or give to rescues as they cannot afford vet care and that just breaks my heart in what i have seen as i review financials. They are incorporating a tax in california for vets and many are upset and i need to read more on this and it will just be passed on to the consumer anyway so not sure why they are upset and i just wonder if it is because they see what kind of money they are making since many pet owners will pay the big costs as more people are not having children and their pets are their babies. I know I have paid 20k in vet bills for my kids and why i get so frustrated. I believe everyone has a right to a living and all but to literally make a killing is upsetting to me. In human medicine the insurance companies regulate costs with hospitals and doctors but in veterinary care they do not sadly. In my area specialists charge what regular vets charge so i just go to the specialists. Also, they did a story on the stock market and how stocks related to pet care such as idexx labs went up significantly compared to other industries. So they are a good investment due to large profits  sorry to offend anyone here but again in my area I can see why many people avoid going to the vet if they can due to costs with this economy and they wonder why people avoid doing dentals, etc because of the cost. In my area i was quoted $900 for a dental so i went to a board certified and for the dental it was $600 just for the same services. I hope it is not everywhere as i can only compare what i see and know and it has really upset me. 

[For the antibiotic they want to charge me $45 and I can get it for $11.00.....I actually had all my records sent to another doctor and made another appt they will also do my booster shots for the shots they had yesterday...im very frustrated and made a huge complaint so im waiting for the regional manager to call me...i told them "if the dr is worried about getting sued if she verifies this RX on the phone she better pray to God that nothing happens to Snowy wilth this infection cause ill make sure the lawsuit is bigger for being so greedy" :angry:
[/QUOTE]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The way it works in one state is: 

1. You report the vet to the state board of veterinary medicine. 

2. The state board investigates. 

3. If there is enough evidence, a hearing is called. 

4. If the vet did something wrong, the state board addresses it (ie suspending license, fee's, etc.). 

I'm not sure about an actual lawsuit, but I would assume you could if the vet was found to be negligent. I've dealt with vets who have been falsely accused and cleared because owners were irate their pet died from a complication. They could not get a lawsuit up because the state board cleared the vet...


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

:smheat: Run as FAST as you can from BANFIELD!!!!!!! I feel they are somewhat responsible for my Annie's death, if not, for sure her suffering way toooo long before the U of M clinic finally diagnosed her with Cancer and not a "behavioral problem".
I am telling anyone and everyone I can about them........please find your baby a new vet and I'll be praying she is ok until you get your meds!!
Elizabeth and Bella and RIP Annie


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

I have NEVER heard a good word about Banfield. Snowy deserves better. Find a good vet for this little angel. I wouldn't trade our vet for anything or anybody. She's fantastic. Prices are reasonable, and she cares about all of "her babies." Day, night, weekend, she's a phone call away. That's what sweet Snowy needs. Ask around. You will find a good one. Get those little ears treated ASAP. 

Feel better, sweetheart. SM loves you.

Samsonsmom


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

I think we paid about $45 for Queso's ear infection medicine from our vet, just FYI.


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Is Banfield a Vet/Petstore? I have never heard of them before. The vet I take my puppies to is a local type practice where the vets travel between 4 different practices in different locations thoughout two counties. I probably could request one vet and just call and see where they are and go to them.


----------

